# how many of you shoot mathews



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

Well i shoot mathews amd i am wondering how many poeple here shoot mathews.


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

love my outback


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm getting my FX2 in a month or so. :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

i shoot a mathews xt and a drenalin and wouldent trade em for anything!!!mathews rocks!!!:darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

love my switchback xt......HOYTS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> love my switchback xt......HOYTS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:set1_signs009: :set1_applaud:


----------



## BryanG (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a Black/Gold Apex 7 and I just traded an Iron Mace for a Black/Camo Apex 7. I just shoot the A7 to good to not have one. Had an 05 Switchback and loved it, but sold it to buy the IM. I am pretty stuck on Mathews!!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i shoot a apex all tricked out for target there nice bows


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

i shoot an XT before that was an outback


----------



## Lov2shoot (Mar 17, 2006)

I just switched from Hoyt to a mathews APEX, I liked it so much I bought another one. I have one for 3D and one for spots.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

there nice looking bows but i think that i will stick with my scepter 4 and my slayr for target stuff. and maybe a pantera for hunting


----------



## phesant (Mar 11, 2006)

*Love my Switchback LD*


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

See avatar.

FTW.


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> love my switchback xt......HOYTS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wrong hoyt is the best mathews suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

5xtargetshooter said:


> wrong hoyt is the best mathews suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :icon_1_lol: 

good one..


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk; Our company arguments are pathetic!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

Hoyts beter than mathews good luck with that mathews all the way they rock hoyt suck.


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1 (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree just dont tell my step mom that:zip:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

well if you like shock and vibration on your hand then go for the hoyts.....i dont know about you guys but i like smooth shooting and shock free bows.....MATHEWS!!!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

0o0o0o, we should start professional brand bashing. 

Someone drag bowtech into it...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i shoot a Mathews LX for 3D and a Conquest 3 for target. before that was an SQ2 and another LX.

i want to try the Apex 7, but with the closest shop 4 hours away, ill be lurking in the classifieds for one


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> well if you like shock and vibration on your hand then go for the hoyts.....i dont know about you guys but i like smooth shooting and shock free bows.....MATHEWS!!!!


:set1_signs009: :set1_signs009: :set1_signs009: :set1_signs009: :llama:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> 0o0o0o, we should start professional brand bashing.
> 
> Someone drag bowtech into it...


ok here.....best to worst....MATHEWS, bowtech, martin, parker, browning, diamond, fred bear, relfex, pse, HOYT......hahahaha thats not really what i think the order is, i just put mathews in front and hoyt in the back and everyother brand inbetween them.....hahahaha


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I've heard that they are not good eating, but if a nice Mathews came by my stand, I would shoot it... regardless of size...

thenson


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> ok here.....best to worst....*MATHEWS*, bowtech, martin, parker, browning, diamond, fred bear, relfex, pse, *HOYT*......


:77: mathews:77: :archery:


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

xt for me!!


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the mathews better I shot the trykon and the xt. The trykon was so heavy in the riser and and a ruffer pullback. In all Mathews all the way.


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> well if you like shock and vibration on your hand then go for the hoyts.....i dont know about you guys but i like smooth shooting and shock free bows.....MATHEWS!!!!


wrong what do u think the tec riser is????


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

*ppssshhh*

:secret: You dont need no stinkin ''mathews'' they arent quiet and arent that fast


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Hoyt vs. Mathews....*

*Please* do take a look at this thread...

http://www.hoyt.com/products/vulcan.tpl

Scroll to the bottom of the page.. and take a look at the first place tournament results... ull find ur answer there... HOYT RULES! so this thread can just stop about which is better.. it is *OBVIOUSLY* clear who makes the better bow!


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> :secret: You dont need no stinkin ''mathews'' they arent quiet and arent that fast


What? Mathews makes one of the quietest bows on the market, and get over 300 fps easily, Hoyt makes a good bow don't get me wrong, thousands of archers target and bowhunter shoot them, but Mathews has little or no noise.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

5xtargetshooter said:


> wrong what do u think the tec riser is????


Gods gift to the archer?

Id shoot Hoyt over Mathews any and every day of the week...


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> *Please* do take a look at this thread...
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/products/vulcan.tpl
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of the page.. and take a look at the first place tournament results... ull find ur answer there... HOYT RULES! so this thread can just stop about which is better.. it is *OBVIOUSLY* clear who makes the better bow!


It is honestly clear that archers won the tournaments, not the bows.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yea... but those archers are using *Hoyt's*... they are on the hoyt team and they must use *Hoyt's*... They may not even be as good with any other bow.. i have a mathews classic and i dont shoot that NEAR as well as my Xtec! Knowing from personal experience... i would shoot a Hoyt over a mathews! Ive been to many archery shops and shot the xt's and drenalins and whatnot.. then i pick up the hoyts and there isnt anything that shoots better in my opinion.. this post is pretty much an argument.. but it is completely opinionated! So... in my opinion of shooting both type bows.... Hoyt is the best!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

ok i got this off of my magazine after buying a MATHEWS.here are the some things mathews wins 33 top 3s 104 top 5s 177 top 10s 357 all other brands combined wins 11 top 3s 28 top 5s 43 top 10s 83.So now what is better if u were to ask me it is mathews all the way.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yea.. but did u even bother to go to that link that i had.. it was all first place wins! hmm... lets see... Hoyt has had First place in tournaments 67 times... and mathews.. only 35... see a difference?? thats exactly what i thought... you can bring ur bow and ill bring mine and we will see who wins! Speed and accuracy! I have mine tuned tip top and ive shot many other bows and i have not been beat yet! So this is settled.... Hoyt = *BEST!*..... mathews = alrite... im not sayin they suck... but alrite!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. but did u even bother to go to that link that i had.. it was all first place wins! hmm... lets see... Hoyt has had First place in tournaments 67 times... and mathews.. only 35... see a difference?? thats exactly what i thought... you can bring ur bow and ill bring mine and we will see who wins! Speed and accuracy! I have mine tuned tip top and ive shot many other bows and i have not been beat yet! So this is settled.... Hoyt = *BEST!*..... mathews = alrite... im not sayin they suck... but alrite!


BOWHUNTER500,,,,,, First of all each company in bows will advertise how many wins they have if you read martins they will say they have mre wins than hoyt and mathews,,AND by the way i would shoot with you anyday and probably win,:wink: and SPEED doesent have anything to do with how you shoot, MATHEWS has probably the most accurate bows out there, if the shooter knows how to tune a bow any bow can be accurate,,,,,this THREAD is titled WHO SHOOTS MATHEWS,so dont come here to bash mathews but by the way hoyts do suck!:darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> *Please* do take a look at this thread...
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/products/vulcan.tpl
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of the page.. and take a look at the first place tournament results... ull find ur answer there... HOYT RULES! so this thread can just stop about which is better.. it is *OBVIOUSLY* clear who makes the better bow!



Wow, go to a mathews sight and they will say that they have more wins than that,you read on 1 websight and assume hoyt have better bows? It is your opinion that hoyt makes better bows with there 5-6 inch brace ht.,,,now i like bows that have bigger brace ht's than that,especially for hunting,AND ALSO dont tell anybody to stop doing anything,this is archerytalk and we are talking about archery,if you dont like it dont read the thread anymore have a good night bud!


----------



## TXarcher20 (Jan 14, 2007)

If hoyts were so good they would actually sell some ahahahaha


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Muzzyhunter17... u bring ur bow and ill bring mine and it would be a battle.. i shoot consistently dead center and i havent had one arrow not touch another in about 4 weeks... i wasnt downin mathews whatsoever.. maybe you should read b4 u post somethin! I have a mathews classic myself... and i dont down that a bit.. i prefer to shoot hoyts and thats all i said! In a post earlier.. i said that i prefer them and that mathews werent *THAT* great in my eyes.. but they werent terrible.. read b4 u speak! Your just one who likes to start things and people hate that.. better yet.. dont post anymore!:wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Muzzyhunter17... u bring ur bow and ill bring mine and it would be a battle.. i shoot consistently dead center and i havent had one arrow not touch another in about 4 weeks... i wasnt downin mathews whatsoever.. maybe you should read b4 u post somethin! I have a mathews classic myself... and i dont down that a bit.. i prefer to shoot hoyts and thats all i said! In a post earlier.. i said that i prefer them and that mathews werent *THAT* great in my eyes.. but they werent terrible.. read b4 u speak! Your just one who likes to start things and people hate that.. better yet.. dont post anymore!:wink:


Dude who are you to tell me what to do when you have 24 posts,,,And u are full of it if you say you havent not hit your arrow in 4 weeks ,,, And did you read the thread name "who shoots mathews",,,,and i would shoot against you anyday,and love to see your face when ya get outshot:mg: ,,,,,:darkbeer:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Muzzy, out of curiousity here...What does it matter how many posts he has? That seems a wee bit, well, um; stupid...


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Started out years ago with a Z-Max, now I have a '07 Drenalin. Awesome!


----------



## 30xshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*mustang*

I just got my mustang and I looooooooooooooooooooooooooove it. :dancing: :jam:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe im goin with Whitehair up there... oo man u have 72 posts.. big whoop... and i guarantee i havent had an arrow not touch another for 4 weeks! i shoot every single day after school and enjoy doin it! Im pretty sure by the way ur actin that ur all talk... if u want me to take pictures daily... let me know! Ill take pictures of the aftershots! My lil bro videotapes me all the time and he cant believe it... quit talkin and lets see ur groups little one!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Whitehair said:


> Muzzy, out of curiousity here...What does it matter how many posts he has? That seems a wee bit, well, um; stupid...


hey ******, Is this your first post in this thread? Howd you get involved in this? what i was saying is noone is going tell me to stop anything unless he is a moderator,or administrator,,,,,,what would you say if i told you to stop posting in this thread? Im guessin you would say somthing back also ,,,,,later ******:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm.. ******... seems as if lil ol muzzy is gettin a lil pissed off! To much for you to handle! lay off of him.. he has the right to post on this forum.. who are YOU to tell him he cant!?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I believe im goin with Whitehair up there... oo man u have 72 posts.. big whoop... and i guarantee i havent had an arrow not touch another for 4 weeks! i shoot every single day after school and enjoy doin it! Im pretty sure by the way ur actin that ur all talk... if u want me to take pictures daily... let me know! Ill take pictures of the aftershots! My lil bro videotapes me all the time and he cant believe it... *quit talkin *and lets see ur groups little one!


lol......yea but i never told you to stop postin did i? AND i never was braggin about how i shot did i? YOU started it by sayin it to someone else to "bring your bow and ill bring mine and well see who wins"......ya know its not that hard to walk up to the target,stick a few arrows in it,then take a pic:wink: ,,,,,,,,,and once again who are you to tell me to stop doin anything?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Becuz all you have done is start drama.. trust me.. ive seen some other posts and ur the type of person who pisses people off! If you dont believe me about the shooting.. ill have my lil bro videotape it and then ill post it.. would that make you feel better!? And the only reason i told u to stop postin is becuz ur just startin drama on an opinionated forum! U seem to focus on me when im not the only one sayin hoyt is better.... may i ask why?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Becuz all you have done is start drama.. trust me.. ive seen some other posts and ur the type of person who pisses people off! If you dont believe me about the shooting.. ill have my lil bro videotape it and then ill post it.. would that make you feel better!? And the only reason i told u to stop postin is becuz ur just startin drama on an opinionated forum! U seem to focus on me when im not the only one sayin hoyt is better.... may i ask why?


what other posts have i made that would piss people off?? Other than me sayin my opinion,i have never been in a arguement on here at all...and you have already,good start man!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Dang rite.. speakin my opinion also... people like you take this stuff extensively....trust me.. there was a hoyt forum not to long ago and u jumped in there with ur Mathews comment and was sayin it was better and you said u better leave becuz u have already started a lil bit of drama in the post... so you said it urself!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Dang rite.. speakin my opinion also... people like you take this stuff extensively....trust me.. there was a hoyt forum not to long ago and u jumped in there with ur Mathews comment and was sayin it was better and you said u better leave becuz u have already started a lil bit of drama in the post... so you said it urself!




LOL,that was a pse,not hoyt,,,,and i was jokin around like everyone else if you cared to read the rest of the forum,,,,,good try tho:zip:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Muzzy- Check page one, and you never answered the question; What does it matter?

The way Im seein' it... Everybody has a right post here, just dont expect a warm reception to all of your posts, and be ready to back it up...


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad to see that this remained an imformative and sensible discussion...


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Save the drama for your Momma's, guys.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

We settled that dispute a while ago over a few messages to eachother! just relax.. its all done and over with.. he likes mathews i like hoyts... *get* _it_ *got* _it_ *good!*


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Good, now how about we get back to a relavent archery topic guys?

Muzzy- Sorry if I offended you in any way by any of my posts...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Its all cool... thanx for tryin to back me up tho! :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yea its all good,
naw you didnt offend me ******, It just irrates me when people gang up,its alright though,

it gave us something to do for a couple days  

So bowhunter500,Howd the shoot go?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

It was just a meeting today! but it was all good! 

We talked about our sponsors and what we need, vests, shells, etc.

We got sponsored by a local trap shooting club, Pheasants forever, and good ol walmart! Its guna be the ****! We even have a girl shooting with us! Shes kick azz! Tomorrw is our first practice! Had to gather all my stuff rite now! Its pre sweet... gunna be carryin over 900 shotgun shells to my friends house!  o well.. im excited!:wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Awe man are you shooting the scholastic too? We dont frickin start practice until late april, and our state shoot is july 4th. The boneheads who set this up dont have a clue what theyre doing.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Nope.. not yet anyways! We got a new athletic director and i talked to him and he thought it would be awesome to start a team and make some money for the school! So we went to the school board and got it approved! Its pretty sweet.... so this is basically a trial to see if we are actually serious about this sport.. and me.. im most def. serious about the sport! 

But hopefully they realize we are completely serious about this sport and will make it a sport for us in the spring! Then maybe we would compete in the scholastic shoots! we have State Championship after our first tournament and my team that i am on (consists of 4 other guys) are the best in our school.. or of this first years shooting team! We each shoot 50 clays and our best off school trap shoot was 243.. which is damn good if it is combined of 250 shots!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Nope.. not yet anyways! We got a new athletic director and i talked to him and he thought it would be awesome to start a team and make some money for the school! So we went to the school board and got it approved! Its pretty sweet.... so this is basically a trial to see if we are actually serious about this sport.. and me.. im most def. serious about the sport!
> 
> But hopefully they realize we are completely serious about this sport and will make it a sport for us in the spring! Then maybe we would compete in the scholastic shoots! we have State Championship after our first tournament and my team that i am on (consists of 4 other guys) are the best in our school.. or of this first years shooting team! We each shoot 50 clays and our best off school trap shoot was 243.. which is damn good if it is combined of 250 shots!



awesome,It sounds like ya'll are dedicated,thats pretty cool.
Good luck at your next shoot!:wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah that's definately good 

I need to move to your school, there is no chance that we would EVER get a trap team or even an archery team here. 

:/

Anyways, our second year, we actually won the kentucky state shoot. Of course that's in OUR division, so yeah. I've ended up getting to go to the grand each year. But the morons sold it to sparta illinois and now its 3.5 miles of blacktop hell. 

Anyways, good luck to your team.


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

mathews suck i shot hoyt


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

downey said:


> mathews suck i shot hoyt


Great argument.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Isn't it though?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Dont get that started again! lol


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

downey said:


> mathews suck i shot hoyt



Who cares if you shot hoyt?
Im guessing you said that to get a rise out of me huh? 

LOL im glad you like hoyt,your not the first person on this topic to state so,,but that was the worst argueing statement i have ever heard,,,,you say mathews suck becaues you shot a hoyt?  :zip: 

No more said on my half,:wink: 

Muzzyhunter17


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Muzzy... back off now man! its not me this time! :wink: 

Both mathews and hoyt are good.. my older bro is now shooting my mathews and hes a dead shot.. almost as good as me! But its a blast shooting with him!:darkbeer:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Once you get to those quality of bows, its only the shooter and personal preference. I dont see why people dont see that.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Agreed! Which bow is better is a personal preference for SURE! :darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Muzzy... back off now man! its not me this time! :wink:
> 
> Both mathews and hoyt are good.. my older bro is now shooting my mathews and hes a dead shot.. almost as good as me! But its a blast shooting with him!:darkbeer:




Lol yea i know,
I just am trying to wonder why downey said that after our arguement ,,,,,,,,Both bows are good bows as is martin,fred bear,pse's are decient bows also,Its just in the eyes of the beholder:wink: 
Muzzy


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

all i can say is, me and my dad guided a pro one time, his sponser was hoyt, but he shot his animal with a mathews, took the pics he needed with the hoyt, then took his real pics with his mathews, now when a guy passes up a free bow, and buys his own, that says something


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bigram said:


> all i can say is, me and my dad guided a pro one time, his sponser was hoyt, but he shot his animal with a mathews, took the pics he needed with the hoyt, then took his real pics with his mathews, now when a guy passes up a free bow, and buys his own, that says something


Yea, I guess he shoots better with a mathews, Lol thats kind of funny though.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats the same thing that my coach does! Idk if you guys know the Drury Brothers, but he helps tape for them and their pro staff.. and sometimes he is on video, but for doing that he gets allll kinds of free bows as long as he gets his picture taken with the bow! He shot 1 deer with my bow, took a picture, and dropped it by my house the next day becuz i told him i wanted it and would buy it from him!

Advantages of workin with guys like him! Hopin he can get me into whatever he is doing! Hes gunna try this summer for me! KICK AZZZ!:wink:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

hoyt is not the best nor is mathews but I do no PSE is the best and by the way PSE has one of the fastest bows the X Force shoots 350 fps.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> hoyt is not the best nor is mathews but I do no PSE is the best and by the way PSE has one of the fastest bows the X Force shoots 350 fps.


Wow another one huh ,,,,OK Ill start out by saying who really gives a crap how fast the bow does, If you cant hit anything are you expecting the speed to kill the animal?:wink: And Honestely why would you say that YOU KNOW PSE IS THE BEST And say mathews nor hoyt is?? You obviousley dont know much,Thats what I know. NO BOW is the best and thats how it is, They all are good IT all depends on the shooter......................................................

Muzzy


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Wow another one huh ,,,,OK Ill start out by saying who really gives a crap how fast the bow does, If you cant hit anything are you expecting the speed to kill the animal?:wink: And Honestely why would you say that YOU KNOW PSE IS THE BEST And say mathews nor hoyt is?? You obviousley dont know much,Thats what I know. NO BOW is the best and thats how it is, They all are good IT all depends on the shooter......................................................
> 
> Muzzy


Damn.... ^ hes gettin smarter! :wink: just messin with ya Muzzy! haha but hes honestly exactly right.. Whoop de damn du... 350 fps.... just cuz it shoots fast doesnt mean its the best! I can almost guarantee me and muzzy can shoot our bows WAY better than we could if we were shootin that XFactor (i believe it is called) becuz we are used to our bows... his mathews and my hoyt... depends on the shooter 100%! Think b4 u talk please!:wink: :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

*


Bowhunter500 said:



Damn.... ^ hes gettin smarter! :wink: just messin with ya Muzzy! haha but hes honestly exactly right.. Whoop de damn du... 350 fps.... just cuz it shoots fast doesnt mean its the best! I can almost guarantee me and muzzy can shoot our bows WAY better than we could if we were shootin that XFactor (i believe it is called) becuz we are used to our bows... his mathews and my hoyt... depends on the shooter 100%! Think b4 u talk please!:wink: :wink:[/QUOT

Click to expand...

*


Bowhunter500 said:


> E]
> 
> EXactely!.....LOL but its called x-force


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

[/QUOTE]EXactely!.....LOL but its called x-force[/QUOTE]

Xforce xfactor.. its all the dang same!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

EXactely!.....LOL but its called x-force[/QUOTE]

Xforce xfactor.. its all the dang same! [/QUOTE]

Lol when it has to do with PSE it does..


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> EXactely!.....LOL but its called x-force


Xforce xfactor.. its all the dang same! [/QUOTE]

Lol when it has to do with PSE it does..[/QUOTE]

HAHA... those *P*retty *S*ucky *E*quipment bows suck! 

did u see that kid corrected me on what pse ment?? I thought that was the funniest thing in the world! haha who in the world doesnt know what pse means? Pretty Sucky Equpiment! Whats hard about that??? :tongue:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Xforce xfactor.. its all the dang same!


Lol when it has to do with PSE it does..[/QUOTE]

HAHA... those *P*retty *S*ucky *E*quipment bows suck! 

did u see that kid corrected me on what pse ment?? I thought that was the funniest thing in the world! haha who in the world doesnt know what pse means? Pretty Sucky Equpiment! Whats hard about that??? :tongue:[/QUOTE]

hahahahaha DANG THIS IS FUNNY!


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

Agreed both bows are good but i dont like pse


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> love my switchback xt......HOYTS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what how dare u


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

downey said:


> Agreed both bows are good but i dont like pse


AHHHHH nice to see you back downey,,,,,I be4lieve it was you who earlier stated" MATHEWS SUCK I SHOT HOYT",,,,,,,,,,,,But now they are both good bows, Im glad you came around:tongue: ...


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

they are doth good i was jest kiding


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i did have a mq 1.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> AHHHHH nice to see you back downey,,,,,I be4lieve it was you who earlier stated" MATHEWS SUCK I SHOT HOYT",,,,,,,,,,,,But now they are both good bows, Im glad you came around:tongue: ...


Muzzy.. we change a lot of minds around here!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

pse is better than hoyt any day 1 faster
2 more acurate
3 look pimp    :cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail: and pse dont suck they rock:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

no but your to stupid to no bowlosser 500:wink:


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> pse is better than hoyt any day 1 faster
> 2 more acurate
> 3 look pimp    :cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail: and pse dont suck they rock:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


ok now im starting to think that you need a kickin in your noggin boy. if you think that a bow that is sold at a department store like bass pro compared to the bows that are shown to you first at lancaster archery and every other big store, that the bass pro special is a better bow? you are nuts. look at the ibo worlds or any other serious comp and you will see the mathews apex and conquest and the hoyts vextrex and pro/ultra elite but how many pros are shooting the hardcore basspro special, mach 12's. hey did bring a good bow out and the limbs were so short they recalled all of them becasue they snapped. im telling you that you will never win the war for pse becasue they have one new bow in what 5 years and it doesnt have the parelle limb design. PSE IS JUNK!!


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> no but your to stupid to no bowlosser 500:wink:



you spelled loser wrong also. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> no but your to stupid to no bowlosser 500:wink:


Haha thats great of a little kid like you to say sumthin like that to me! :wink: 
I'm pretty dang sure i know WAY more about bows than you do.... and why is it that more people shoot Mathews or Hoyt than *P*retty *S*ucky *E*quipment?? Exactly... they suck and theres no question about it! 

Just take it like a man and confess to yourself.... first off.. i bet ur gettin pissed! So lets say Whoos faba.... ok.. now say it to urself.... P..... S.... E.... SUCKS!  

Im so proud of you.. u just read it to urself and u just said they suck whether u read it in ur head or out loud... im very impressed! You have come a long ways.... keep tellin urself that!!:wink: :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha thats great of a little kid like you to say sumthin like that to me! :wink:
> I'm pretty dang sure i know WAY more about bows than you do.... and why is it that more people shoot Mathews or Hoyt than *P*retty *S*ucky *E*quipment?? Exactly... they suck and theres no question about it!
> 
> Just take it like a man and confess to yourself.... first off.. i bet ur gettin pissed! So lets say Whoos faba.... ok.. now say it to urself.... P..... S.... E.... SUCKS!
> ...


damn mackie boy you sre rollin arent ya..........lol i wont say anything caus bowhunter already told ya whats up:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> damn mackie boy you sre rollin arent ya..........lol i wont say anything caus bowhunter already told ya whats up:wink:


Dang rite i did... when i posted that he was still online... he is probably tryin to think of a smartash reply that will get shoved in his face by either me or u! :tongue:


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

pse sucks


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Dang rite i did... when i posted that he was still online... he is probably tryin to think of a smartash reply that will get shoved in his face by either me or u! :tongue:


LOL I couldent believe he said that to you HAHAHAHAHA,,,,,,,,,,wow he'll have more to say


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> no but your to stupid to no bowlosser 500:wink:


UMMM ok he's to stupid yet, You have miss spelled words in every reply...........But other than that and your stupid comments......I am sure that you are a smart kid:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> UMMM ok he's to stupid yet, You have miss spelled words in every reply...........But other than that and your stupid comments......I am sure that you are a smart kid:wink:


Agun... lave teh porrer ked alhone!


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

who


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

downey said:


> who


Mach12.. he cant spell for crap!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Downey we were talkin bout machie {mach12}


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

o


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

downey said:


> o


lol:slice:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> lol:slice:


This post has... died... what shall we do to spice it up?


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

TXarcher20 said:


> If hoyts were so good they would actually sell some ahahahaha


i love how that was not funny cuz they sell more bows than mathues:elf_moon:


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Dude who are you to tell me what to do when you have 24 posts,,,And u are full of it if you say you havent not hit your arrow in 4 weeks ,,, And did you read the thread name "who shoots mathews",,,,and i would shoot against you anyday,and love to see your face when ya get outshot:mg: ,,,,,:darkbeer:


well i have to disagree cuz u shoot a mathues i would b surprised if u could hit the target


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> pse is better than hoyt any day 1 faster
> 2 more acurate
> 3 look pimp    :cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail: and pse dont suck they rock:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


dude y dont u just leave this thread cuz pse sucks


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> lol:slice:


This 5xtargetshooter is tryin to start sumthin up! Targetshooter... if u have realized.... we have already gone over this... muzzy agreed to hoyt bein a good bow.. i agreed to mathews bein a good bow... and well pse... i know we all think pse sucks... so that doesnt matter... read more b4 postin! we have gone over this and dont wanna start anything up!!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I thought we learned this lesson already..


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

what lesson


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

5xtargetshooter said:


> well i have to disagree cuz u shoot a mathues i would b surprised if u could hit the target


HAHAHAHA WHO ARE YOU????? Spell mathews right first off ok.......secondly THIS IS YOUR FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD.......AND you have dissed mathews twice.......After all it died down you start it again......you have some guts dont ya........


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

5xtargetshooter said:


> i love how that was not funny cuz they sell more bows than mathues:elf_moon:


Wow, They sell more huh.........Thats funny coming from some on that cant spell right..........Lol so why dont you just quiet down ok jamie..


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Wow, They sell more huh.........Thats funny coming from some on that cant spell right..........Lol so why dont you just quiet down ok jamie..


Yea no sh1t.... we have already ended this convo! No one really cares of ur opinion.. if u want to state it.. say u like hoyt... good grand great.. dont try to start sumthin by dissin mathews! Both are great bows and by the way.. i know a LOT of bowhunters who shoot mathews but have hoyts! They just prefer mathews more! Its the shooter not the bow! GET THAT INTO UR Fuc3in head!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea no sh1t.... we have already ended this convo! No one really cares of ur opinion.. if u want to state it.. say u like hoyt... good grand great.. dont try to start sumthin by dissin mathews! Both are great bows and by the way.. i know a LOT of bowhunters who shoot mathews but have hoyts! They just prefer mathews more! Its the shooter not the bow! GET THAT INTO UR Fuc3in head!


I was waitin for you to reply to this onE!!!  :tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I was waitin for you to reply to this onE!!!  :tongue:


People piss me off on this site! I think the only one i get along with is u and that highcountry kid! lol and maybe {machie}!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> People piss me off on this site! I think the only one i get along with is u and that highcountry kid! lol and maybe {machie}!


lol......dang where did machie go??


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> lol......dang where did machie go??


Away.....


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

O he'll be back..........Maybe...:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> O he'll be back..........Maybe...:wink:


Yes.... maybe!:wink: :tongue:


----------



## Nocheapadiction (Apr 14, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hoyt = *BEST!*


Hate to bring this discussion back, but if Hoyts are sooooooo good why do they have to completly change thier model line every year? And how come I can sell my 05 Switchback for more than my dad can sell his 06 Trykon for?


----------



## Nocheapadiction (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, just kidding. They're both great bows. You just have to pick the one that works best for your shooting style.


----------



## lefty1967 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Mathews shooters*

I've had my Switchback XT for a couple months and I've got just one complaint- I can't seem to put it down. So smooth and a joy to shoot.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

lefty1967 said:


> I've had my Switchback XT for a couple months and I've got just one complaint- I can't seem to put it down. So smooth and a joy to shoot.


IM with ya man!...I hold it while im on the comp!


----------



## ETERNAL10 (Mar 27, 2007)

*lmao*



Bowhunter500 said:


> *Please* do take a look at this thread...
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/products/vulcan.tpl
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of the page.. and take a look at the first place tournament results... ull find ur answer there... HOYT RULES! so this thread can just stop about which is better.. it is *OBVIOUSLY* clear who makes the better bow!


IT IS OBVIOUSLY CLEAR HOYT SPENDS SOME MAJOR MONEY ON THEIR SHOOTERS:wink: 
im not hoyt bashing i have an 07 38 ultra but i also have a mathews both are really nice bows


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

ETERNAL10 said:


> IT IS OBVIOUSLY CLEAR HOYT SPENDS SOME MAJOR MONEY ON THEIR SHOOTERS:wink:
> im not hoyt bashing i have an 07 38 ultra but i also have a mathews both are really nice bows


Yea thats true...Its a good thing bowhunter got banned or you would get a bad reply on here.:wink:


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

wats up


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

downey said:


> wats up


O ya know, the usual>:wink:


----------

